# Wild Mushroom Crostini



## TheHummer (Apr 9, 2005)

100 g    unsalted butter    
500 g    mixed wild mushrooms    
½ cup    dry sherry    
2 tsp    chopped thyme    
2    garlic cloves, crushed    
2 tbs    flat leaf parsley, chopped    
   baguette, sliced and toasted to serve           

1 Heat the butter in a large frying pan over a medium heat. When the butter starts to bubble, add the mushrooms and increase the heat to very high. Cook for 1-2 minutes or until the mushrooms start to wilt, add the sherry, then add the thyme and garlic. Cook for 3 minutes, then add the parsley. 

2 Pile the mushrooms onto a serving plate with toasted bread and let the guests help themselves. You could also add a pot of softened goat's cheese to spread on the toast. Servings: 4


----------

